# Konsolenzugriff über Webbrowser



## spirit (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Folgende Situation:

Ich habe einen Apache 2 Webserver (noPublic) laufen. Da befindet sich ein ganz einfaches Template mit einem Submit Control drauf, das ein Ereignis hervorrufen soll. 
Dieses Ereignis soll auf der Konsole ein Befehl irgendein Befehl ausführen. 
Z.B


```
touch datei.txt
```

Mir ist klar dass das nicht durch HTML bewerkstelligt werden kann. Auch PHP tut sich mit dem Zugriff auf das Filesystem offenbar schwer. Daher meine Frage: wie kann ich einen Linuxbefehl mit einem PHP Script oder ähnliches absetzen?

Für die Kritiker sei erwähnt das mir bekannt ist das man das normalerweiser nicht macht. Die Sicherheitsfrage ist absolut irrelevant.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## master bratack (17. Mai 2011)

Mit exec oder system. Oder ne Pipe zur Shell öffnen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (17. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wie mein Vorposter schon gesagt hat, geht das zum Beispiel mit exec(). Wenn der Benutzer allerdings die Parameter beinflussen kann, dann solltest du diese durch die escapeshellarg() schicken 

Gruß
BK


----------



## Navy (18. Mai 2011)

Schnell, hervorragend skalierend, performant und vor allem herrlich einfach: Socket.io von node.js

Damit kann man seinen eigenen Webserver bauen und direkt Befehle absetzen. Vor allem muss man sich nicht darum kümmern, wie die Verbindung letztendlich aufgebaut wird und es gibt diverse Fallbackstufen. Und was letztendlich das i-Tüpfelchen des Ganzen ist: Du brauchst kein langsames PHP.


----------

